# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  کنکور نظام قدیم تا 1400 همه بیاین

## rashinmobasheri

*با سلام و احترام*

*دوستان تقاضا دارم با مهربانی و حوصله بخونید.*
*  برای نمایندگان محترم مجلس شورای اسلامی و تمامی مسئولین ذی ربط درخواست  کتبی به هر نحوه ( کتبی ، پیامکی ، شبکه های اجتماعی ) ارسال کنید 
*
*اول اینکه تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی برای همیشه ابطال بشه یا حداقل مثبت بشه و هر سال فقط استرس به بچه ها وارد نکنند. برای همیشه یکبار .
*
*و مسئله مهمتر خیلی ها نظام قدیم هستن حدود 70 درصد طبق نظرسنجی که بیشتر پیج ها و کانال ها گرفتن نظام قدیم داریم 
*
*شما  فکر کنید سود اینکه کتابهای کنکوری و محصولات دی وی دی و هر محصولی که  فروخته میشه با تغییرش به جیب کی میره . قطعا مدیران خاص و مدیران این  انتشارات و تولید کنندگان .*
*کی ضرر میکنه خانواده ها و داوطلبین 
*
*اول** اینکه باید کتابهایی رو بخوندند که تا حالا نخوندند 
*
*بعد پدر گرامی تون چقدر حقوق میگیره کارگری یک میلیون و دویست ، کارمندی دو میلیون نه سه میلیون با این همه هزینه های خوراک و امرار معاشی چقد میمونه ماهی دو کتاب شاید براتون بتونن بگیرن . 
و * *دوم** اینکه حدود ده میلیون تومان یا بیشتر دوباره فقط کتاب بگیرند
 بشینید حساب کنید  
کتاب های نظام جدید که هنوز کیفیت و بازخوردشون معلوم نیست برای کنکور چقدر  میشه !؟
*
*الان انتشارات گاج دین و زندگی میکرو جلد 1 فقط* *79000** تومان قیمتش زده*
* قطعا در ویراست جدیدتر گرون تر هم میکنن چون فقط فکر خودشونن هزار تا تماس و پیام هم در گاج مارکت بذاری جشنواره و تخفیف هیچی خبری نمیشه چون دندونشون به خون مزه کرده 
*
*چند ماه پیش دو جلد این کتاب می شد* *79000** تومان با تخفیف 55 % روی سایت و  کوپن دکتر آی کیو و جشنواره های زیادی هم بود حتی کتابهایی نو یک سال قبل رو با  70 درصد میفروخت همه میتونستن خرید کنن و تقریبا همه انتشارات برگزار می کردن مهروماه تا 70 درصد .  نشر دریافت و فار و نشر برد 55 درصد و ... .
و ارسال رایگان داشتن 
امسال پول پست میگیرن خوب هم میگیرن کلن نقش ظالم و بی تفاوت 2 شدن* 
*امسال متاسفانه از 25 % تخفیف بیشتری نذاشتن و قیمت هاشون هم نجومی هست.*
*شعار دادن خوب نیست عمل مفید خوبه هر کسی میتونه یا علی
*
*همین  گاج اومده اول کتاب هاش نوشته ایا میدونید برای تولید هر تن کاغذ سفید 17  اصله درخت سبز قطع میشه بیایید گامی در حفظ منابع طبیعی کره زمین بر داریم .
اما نیم قدم هم نشده برای حمایت از دانش اموزان برداره تا این قانون های استرس ها و نا جوانمردانه و بی خاصیت برچیده بشه* 
*شما وارد سایت های و کانالها بشید چقدر دست دوم بچه های کنکوری کتاب برای فروش گذاشتن ، 
*
*پاساژ ها و مغازه های دست دومی فروشی چقدر موجود دارن خیلی زیاد . . .*
*این ها سرمایه نیستن این ها کتاب نیستن ، یعنی باید اینا دور انداخته بشن . .
**پولی که برای خرید اینها پرداخت شده ، آیا براش زحمت کشیده نشده 
*
*خیلی هموطنان عزیزمون و دانش آموزان خودشون برای تک تک کتابهاشون عرق ریختن و کار کردن 
*
*امیدوارم این مسئله رو شوخی نگیرید.*
*و  فکر نکنید شماهایی که الان قبول شدید آیا یک ترم یا یک سال دیگه ممکن نیست  نظرتون تغییر کنه و بخواهید تصمیم درست تری بگیرید برای ایندتون و دوباره  کنکور بدید یا آینده فرزندتون ، خواهرتون ، برادرتون مهم هست یا نیس ؟!
*
*سازمان  سنجش در رابطه با تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی نظر سنجی کرد بیش از 85 درصد به تاثیر مثبت سوابق تحصیلی و حذف هر گونه تاثیر نمره نظر دادن .
متاسفانه سازمان سنجش وقت یک نهاد اجرایی مترسک شده که حتی خودش به آماری که گرفته عمل نمی کنه و هیچ رسیدگی نداره 
مجلس هم متاسفانه فقط شده بازی جناح ها و پشت پرده و وطن خراب کنی ....
مگر دیوان عدالت اداری هم رای نداد .
و خیلی چیزها که خودتون میدین 
سازمان سنجش زیر مجموعه وزارت علوم هست یک نهاد دولتی بعد ما خودمون پول طراحی  سوالات رو پرداخت میکنیم ، چقدر پول ثبت نام میگیرن ، هر کسی برای دو تا سه  ازمون مینویسه  
*
*لطفا یک ضرب ساده انجام بدین فقط بواسطه کنکور چقدر پول واریز حساب دولت و وزارت علوم میشه .
*
*بعد مسئولی میاد میگه کنکور ملاک نخبه بودن نیست 
این جمله از اساس غلطه 
کسی که مدیریت زمان کنترل استرس اونم تو شرایط و جو کنکور داره یک نخبه علمیه 
کسی که تو 4 ساعت و ده دقیقه قراره نتیجه 2 سال درس خوندن رو ببینه نخبست 
کنکور عادلانه است برای اقشار ضعیف و کم در آمد و بی پشتوانه 
کنکور ناعادلانه است برای مرفه های بی درد و بی خاصیت که با پول و پارتی هر غلطی میخوان میکنن 
این حق هر شهروندی هست که نظرش رو اعلام کنه و بهش توجه بشه ، لطفا 
*
*از  تمامی عزیزانی که این پست رو مطالعه می کنند امیدوارم پس از مطالعه به جای  انتقاد ، با قلم زیباشون با وزارت علوم ، سازمان سنجش ، مجلس و هر نهاد  مرتبط در ارتباط باشند.*
*خواسته  ما این هست کنکور نظام قدیم تا سال 1400 برگزار بشه تا تمام کنکوریهای  نظام قدیم قبول بش و از سد کنکور بگذرند  و برای خودمون سرمایه مون و زحمت  هامون ارزش قائل باشیم دهه 80 هم همین اتفاق افتاد و سازمان سنجش 3 سال  کنکور مجزا برگزار کرد . 
*
*برای خانوادمون پولی که برای کتاب پرداخت شده ایا به راحتی به دست اومده .*
*فکر نکن نظرت مهم نیست اشکال کار اینه میگیم به ما چه ، ما نگیم دیگری بگه . 
*
*یک دست صدا نداره . 
*
*چه  تعداد دانش اموز داریم که امسال هنوز پیش دانشگاهیشون رو نگرفتن ، یا  تغییر رشته ای هستن تازه دیماه دیپلم تجربی میگیرن . یک سال هم پیش تازه  میتونن کنکور 99 شرکت کنن . 
*
*تجربه  ای نداشتن امسال میخوان پشت کنکور بمونن ،  چه تعداد افراد داریم که امسال  در خدمت سربازی هستن و میخوان در کنکور 99** و 1400** شرکت کنند.*
*این یه خواسته منطقی هست که از سال 97 تا* *3** سال نظام زمانی تغییر میکنه همچنان کنکورش برگزار بشه بصورت جداگانه.
این بد بختیا نتیجه سکوت من وشماست وقتی هر بلایی سرمون بیارن سکوت کنیم 
وقیح تر میشن 
مطالبات تون رو پیگیری کنید از مسیر درست 
دلار از 3800 شد 16000 بیش از 4 برابر بازم سکوت ؟
لا اقل دین نداری آزاده باش 
الان نزیک اربعین هستیم 
از حسین حسین گفتن چی یاد گرفتی ، بی تفاوتی ، بی غیرتی ، سکوت 
ظلم ستیز بود حسین 
پیگیری کنید حتی اگر دانشجویی حتی اگر مهندس ، حقوق دان و پزشکی 
فقط باید حرص بخوریم 
کم مونده هر بلایی سرمون بیارن
همش ادعا کنیم یا سکوت کاری کنیم حق گرفتنی هست* 
*ممنون از شما و همکاریتون.
*

*به مرور ویرایش میشه 
*
*هر کسی هم تونست یه کانال تلگرامی برای حمایت از این مسئله راه اندازه کنه و ادرس این اعلام کنه 
*

*ممنون از توجه شما 
*

----------


## alk1370

سلام

دقیقا.این حق داوطلبای نظام قدیم هست که فرصت برای جبران داشته باشند.ولی به نظر من فعلا دست نگه دارین.چون تمام تمرکز دانش اموزا و اساتید دلسوز و  نماینده های مجلس فعلا رو قضیه تاثیر معدل هست.اجازه بدید اون به سر انجام  برسه بعد این مورد پیگیری بشه.چون اگه همزمان هم بخوان بگن معدل مثبت بشه  هم کنکور 99 قدیم هم برگزار بشه با شناختی که از مسئولین کشور هست  احتمال  100 درصد!!! یکیش رو رد میکنند.احتمالا پروننده تاثیر معدل تا اخر پاییزد گیه بسته میشه که انشالله با مثبت بودن بسته بشه.بعدش میشه کنکور 99 و 1400 رو هم پیگیری کرد

----------


## rashinmobasheri

البته نا گفته نمونه این یک بازی کثیفه که توسط یک تیم اداره میشه 
اینکه از روز اول اومدن با قطعیت اعلام کردن معدل قطعی  فقط یک بازی برای انحراف افکار عمومی دور شدن از قضیه تقلب های ژن های خوب و تخلف های کنکور 97  بود تا وقتی که خیالشون جمع بشه 
از رفتن سوگلی هاشون به دانشگاه این بازی رو ادامه میدن  و نهایت پایان مهر پروندش رو میبندن  ....  :Yahoo (2): 

تاثیر قطعی معدل خلاف قانون مصوب هست و تا وقتی سه سال پایانی امتحان نهایی برگزار نشه 
به هیچ عنوان نباید  قطعی بشه 

فعلا چیزی که مهمه یک بار خود مسئولین به قانون مصوب عمل کنند 
و بچه ها همگی دست جمعی برای نظام قدیمها با هر نهادی صحبت کنند تا کنکور نظام قدیم به صورت مجزا تا 1400 برگزار بشه 

و نذارن حقی نا حق بشه و سرمایه هامون بیخود هدر بره .

----------


## Amirhassan5303

فعلا همه تمرکز باید رو کنکور 98 و تاثیر معدل باشه به نظرم 
این مسئولینی که من میبینم ازشون آبی گرم نمیشه بازم امیدوارم همه مشکلات حل بشه 
موفق باشید

----------


## 19pf

> *با سلام و احترام*
> 
> *دوستان تقاضا دارم با مهربانی و حوصله بخونید.*
> *  برای نمایندگان محترم مجلس شورای اسلامی و تمامی مسئولین ذی ربط درخواست  کتبی به هر نحوه ( کتبی ، پیامکی ، شبکه های اجتماعی ) ارسال کنید 
> *
> *اول اینکه تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی برای همیشه ابطال بشه یا حداقل مثبت بشه و هر سال فقط استرس به بچه ها وارد نکنند. برای همیشه یکبار .
> *
> *و مسئله مهمتر خیلی ها نظام قدیم هستن حدود 70 درصد طبق نظرسنجی که بیشتر پیج ها و کانال ها گرفتن نظام قدیم داریم 
> *
> ...


منم باهاتون موافقم خودمم بنا به دلایلی نمیتونم سال 98 برم دانشگاه برای همین هم میفته برای سال 99 اگه بخوان کنکور نظام جدید از ما نظام قدیما بگیرن خیلی برام بد میشه چون علاوه بر این که باید کتاب های پایه 10و11و12 و کتاب های جامع کنکور مطابق با نظام جدید بخرم ( که هزینه اش برام خیلی میشه چون همین الان هم برای همین کتابای نظام قدیم کلی هزینه کردم فرض کن بخوام همشو بریزم دور  :Yahoo (2): ) بلکه باید کتابای جدید هم ظرف یکسال دوباره بخونم که تازه اونم مثل نظام قدیم نیست که بشه از تیر براش شروع کرد خوندن باید از اول مهر شروع کرد چون کتابای پایه 10 و 11 و 12 و از طرفی کتابای جامع انتشارات از آخرای شهریور و اوایل مهر میاد . 
بنظر منم کنکور نظام قدیم باید تا 1400 مثل دهه 80 تا۳ سال ادامه داشته باشه .

----------


## SARA_J

کی گفته 70درصد نظام قدیمه؟؟جامعه اماری ازمونای آزمایشی که اینو نشون نمیده !نظام قدیم حداکثر200هزارتاباشن.......اما صددرصد نظام جدید 2برابره حداقل !!
اونوقت نظام جدید درساشون اسونتره فقط حذفیاتش زیاد بوده و واژگان زیست فارسی شده همیننننن

----------


## konkor-82

عزیزم شما مثله اینکه مافیای کنکور را دست کم گرفتی
تمام این تغییر و تحولات زیر نظر همین مافیا هستش آنوقت شما تو فکر درخت هستی که کاغذش حروم نشه!!!
نمایندهای مجلس هم جیره خوار همینها هستند.
ولی یه چیزی بگم آقای جوکار ادم بسیار شریفی هستند و از این مافیا 
جدا هستند چون خودم از نزدیک میشناسمش

----------


## yashar.b

> عزیزم شما مثله اینکه مافیای کنکور را دست کم گرفتی
> تمام این تغییر و تحولات زیر نظر همین مافیا هستش آنوقت شما تو فکر درخت هستی که کاغذش حروم نشه!!!
> نمایندهای مجلس هم جیره خوار همینها هستند.
> ولی یه چیزی بگم آقای جوکار ادم بسیار شریفی هستند و از این مافیا 
> جدا هستند چون خودم از نزدیک میشناسمش


 مگه همین آقای جوکار شریف نبود ک به رتبه 1 امسال 300 میلیون داده بود تا الکی بیاد توو تلویزیون تبلیغ کنه ؟؟ :Yahoo (35): 

آغا اینا سرو ته ی کرباسن ، میخاد قلم چی باشه یا جوکار یا هر x و y ه دیگه ای ، ینی چاره ای ام ندارن توو این جامعه کثیف اگه بخان دووم بیارن باید اینطوری باشن

----------


## 19pf

حالا فکر میکنین اگه ببخوان 99 رو دو کنکوره کنن کی اعلام میکنن ؟ 
امسال کی اعلام کردن 98 دو کنکورهست؟ خرداد بود فکر کنم ؟ 
اگه کسی میدونه لطفا به سوالم جواب بده .

----------


## 19pf

> مگه همین آقای جوکار شریف نبود ک به رتبه 1 امسال 300 میلیون داده بود تا الکی بیاد توو تلویزیون تبلیغ کنه ؟؟
> 
> آغا اینا سرو ته ی کرباسن ، میخاد قلم چی باشه یا جوکار یا هر x و y ه دیگه ای ، ینی چاره ای ام ندارن توو این جامعه کثیف اگه بخان دووم بیارن باید اینطوری باشن


گل گفتی

----------


## SARA_J

> مگه همین آقای جوکار شریف نبود ک به رتبه 1 امسال 300 میلیون داده بود تا الکی بیاد توو تلویزیون تبلیغ کنه ؟؟
> 
> آغا اینا سرو ته ی کرباسن ، میخاد قلم چی باشه یا جوکار یا هر x و y ه دیگه ای ، ینی چاره ای ام ندارن توو این جامعه کثیف اگه بخان دووم بیارن باید اینطوری باشن


300میلیون؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!
خب منم بودم میرفتم طرف بااین پول تو18سالگی میتونه خونه بخره پس چرانره!!
درضمن دروغم که نمیگه واقعا کتابای ایکیوگاج ومیکروفیزیک کتابای خوبین

----------


## 19pf

> 300میلیون؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!
> خب منم بودم میرفتم طرف بااین پول تو18سالگی میتونه خونه بخره پس چرانره!!
> درضمن دروغم که نمیگه واقعا کتابای ایکیوگاج ومیکروفیزیک کتابای خوبین


ببخشید شما نظام قدیم هستین یا نظام جدید ؟

----------


## SARA_J

> ببخشید شما نظام قدیم هستین یا نظام جدید ؟


نظام قدیم بدبختی که به دلایلی نمیتونه امسال کنکور بده ومث بدبختا داره واسه 99نظام جدیدمیخونه ....حاضرم جوونموبگیرن امانگن که 99 دوکنکوره من دوماهه دارم جدیدمیخونه نمیتونم برگردم دوباره قدیم بخونم!!!! حالا واسه چی پرسیدین؟؟
پ.ن:شایدواقعا یه عده فکر کنن که من خودخواهم امابخدااینطورنیست ولی قبول کنید که اگه سازمان سنجش اردیبهشت بیادوبگه 99دوکنکوره مسخرس...چراازهمین الان نمیگه؟؟مگه مسخره بازیه

----------


## ah.at

*در مورد تمام حرفات موافقم باهات و بهت حق میدم؛
به جز این دو خط:
کسی که مدیریت زمان کنترل استرس اونم تو شرایط و جو کنکور داره یک نخبه علمیه 
کسی که تو 4 ساعت و ده دقیقه قراره نتیجه 2 سال درس خوندن رو ببینه نخبست 


از اساس حرفت از نظر (من) غلطه و کاملا باهات مخالفم.
حالا صحبت سر این دو خط نیست.
فقط خاستم نظرمو بگم در غیر این صورت کاملا بهت حق میدم و حرفت درسته مخصوصا تو این مملکتی که تقریبا آینده نصف بچه های این مملکت با کنکور معلوم میشه.*

----------


## 19pf

> نظام قدیم بدبختی که به دلایلی نمیتونه امسال کنکور بده ومث بدبختا داره واسه 99نظام جدیدمیخونه ....حاضرم جوونموبگیرن امانگن که 99 دوکنکوره من دوماهه دارم جدیدمیخونه نمیتونم برگردم دوباره قدیم بخونم!!!! حالا واسه چی پرسیدین؟؟
> پ.ن:شایدواقعا یه عده فکر کنن که من خودخواهم امابخدااینطورنیست ولی قبول کنید که اگه سازمان سنجش اردیبهشت بیادوبگه 99دوکنکوره مسخرس...چراازهمین الان نمیگه؟؟مگه مسخره بازیه


سلام 
ببینید من خودمم بنا به شرایطی که دارم  نمی تونم سال 98 وارد دانشگاه بشم اما کنکور 98 رو شرکت میکنم و سر جلسه میرم 
کاری که میخوام بکنم اینه امسال برای کنکور 98 همون کتابای نظام قدیم رو میخونم ( البته میخوام پایه درسیمو قوی کنم وخب تست کمتر میزنم ) 
ببینید پایه واساس کتابای نظام جدید و قدیم یکیه مطالب همون مطالبن حالا با یکسری حذف یا اضافه شدن ها 
خب در این صورت دو حالت پیش میاد یا 99 دو کنکوره میشه که خب خیلی خوب با نظام خودم کنکور میدم 
یا 99 فقط یک کنکور میگیرن که باز هم چیزی از دست ندادم چون میگم پایه و اساس کتابا یکیه حالا با یکسری حذف یا اضافه شدن ( فقط تنها چیزی که از دست دادم پولمه چون برای همین کتابا هم کلی هزینه کردم و خب اونجوری دوباره باید هزینه کنم )
چیزی که قطعیه اینه که هر فرد با ید توی نظام خودش کنکور بده درصورت برگزاری کنکور مجدد ( البته اینو برای الان میگم نمی دونم فردا چی میشه ) 

خب شرایط شما هم با من و سایر داوطلبا کاملا یکسانه چون شما هم درسته نظام جدید دارید میخونید اما همونطور که گفتم پایه و اساس کتابا یکسانه پس اگر گفتن 99 دو کنکور است اصلا خودتونو نبازید چرا؟ چون قبلا کتابای نظام جدید رو خونید منم و تمام کسایی که دارن نظام قدیم میخونن هم اگر کنکور 99 یک کنکور شد نباید خودمونو ببازیم چون میگم من کتابای دو نظام رو مقایسه کردم محتواشون یکیه ولی خب تغییرات داشتن 

 خودتونو بدبخت خطاب نکنید و به خودتون احترام بذارید با گفتن این جملات به خودتون فقط انرژی منفی وارد میکنید شرایط بقیه هم درست عین شماست 
ببینید من و شما از همین الان تا کنکور 99 20 ماه فرصت داریم یعنی نمی تونیم بهانه ای برای سال 99 داشته باشیم چون 20 ماه واقعا زمان کمی نیست برای گرفتن یه نتیجه عالی کاملا زمان هست اما اگر بخوایم به خودمون استرس وارد کنیم این 20 ماه رو خراب میکنیم چیزی که فعلا سازمان سنجش اطلاعیه داده اینه که 99 یک کنکوره س 
امیدوارم موفق باشی دوست عزیز فقط نه به خودتون استرس وارد کنید نه خودتون رو بدبخت خطاب کنید وبیایید به بعد کنکور 99 فکر کنید که نتایج اومده و.... چون اون روز قطعا میاد .
در مورد پ.ن تون هم با بگم شما خودخواه نیستید کاملا درکتون میکنم و براساس اطلاعیه سنجش فعلا دارید بهترین کار رو میکنید

----------


## Shpilman

> سلام 
> ببینید من خودمم بنا به شرایطی که دارم  نمی تونم سال 98 وارد دانشگاه بشم اما کنکور 98 رو شرکت میکنم و سر جلسه میرم 
> کاری که میخوام بکنم اینه امسال برای کنکور 98 همون کتابای نظام قدیم رو میخونم ( البته میخوام پایه درسیمو قوی کنم وخب تست کمتر میزنم ) 
> ببینید *پایه واساس کتابای نظام جدید و قدیم یکیه مطالب همون مطالبن حالا با یکسری حذف یا اضافه شدن ها* 
> خب در این صورت دو حالت پیش میاد یا 99 دو کنکوره میشه که خب خیلی خوب با نظام خودم کنکور میدم 
> یا 99 فقط یک کنکور میگیرن که باز هم چیزی از دست ندادم چون میگم پایه و اساس کتابا یکیه حالا با یکسری حذف یا اضافه شدن ( فقط تنها چیزی که از دست دادم پولمه چون برای همین کتابا هم کلی هزینه کردم و خب اونجوری دوباره باید هزینه کنم )
> چیزی که قطعیه اینه که هر فرد با ید توی نظام خودش کنکور بده درصورت برگزاری کنکور مجدد ( البته اینو برای الان میگم نمی دونم فردا چی میشه ) 
> 
> خب شرایط شما هم با من و سایر داوطلبا کاملا یکسانه چون شما هم درسته نظام جدید دارید میخونید اما همونطور که گفتم پایه و اساس کتابا یکسانه پس اگر گفتن 99 دو کنکور است اصلا خودتونو نبازید چرا؟ چون قبلا کتابای نظام جدید رو خونید منم و تمام کسایی که دارن نظام قدیم میخونن هم اگر کنکور 99 یک کنکور شد نباید خودمونو ببازیم چون میگم من کتابای دو نظام رو مقایسه کردم محتواشون یکیه ولی خب تغییرات داشتن 
> ...


منظورتون از پایه و اساس چیه؟ ممثلن تو زیست اساس کتاب درسی است، چطور امکان داره نظام قدیم با جدید خودشو هماهنگ کنه و حتی تو شیمی هم.

ولی تو ریاضی و فیزیک باهتون موافقم. فیزیک حذفیات داشتیم و میشه با تمرکز روی کنکورهای گذشته درصد خیلی خوبی کسب کرد و ریاضیم بعضی فصلا جدید البته نه زیاد

----------


## 19pf

> منظورتون از پایه و اساس چیه؟ ممثلن تو زیست اساس کتاب درسی است، چطور امکان داره نظام قدیم با جدید خودشو هماهنگ کنه و حتی تو شیمی هم.
> 
> ولی تو ریاضی و فیزیک باهتون موافقم. فیزیک حذفیات داشتیم و میشه با تمرکز روی کنکورهای گذشته درصد خیلی خوبی کسب کرد و ریاضیم بعضی فصلا جدید البته نه زیاد


منظورم اینه که مثلا کتاب زیست 1 نظام جدید اومد در مورد حرکات لوله گوارش صحبت کرده خب این توی نظام قدیم هم بود یا مثلا درمورد بافت ها صحبت کرده پوششی - پیوندی ... خب این باز هم توی نظام قدیم بود البته یکسری جملات مثل این انقباض ماهیچه های دیوارۀ لولۀ گوارش، حرکات
منظمی را در آن به وجود می آورد. لولۀ گوارش، دو حرکت کرمی و قطعه قطعه کننده دارد در حرکات کرمی، ورود غذا لولۀ گوارش را گشاد و یاخته های عصبی دیوارۀ
لوله را تحریک می کند. یاخته های عصبی، ماهیچه های دیواره را به انقباض وادار
می کنند. در نتیجه، یک حلقۀ انقباضی در لوله ظاهر می شود که به جلو (از دهان به
سمت مخرج)حرکت میکند.جمله که از کتاب زیست نظام جدیده ( سو تفاهم برای سارا خانم پیش نیاد کتاب نظام جدید نمی خونم ولی قبلا کتابای نظام جدید رو دانلود کردم و یه مقایسه با قدیمی ها کردم ) برای ما نبود برای ما اصلا در مورد حرکت کرمی و قطعه قطعه کننده صحبتی نشده بود و این برای من نظام قدیم یه جمله جدیده برای ما این طوری بود حرکات لوله گوارش به صورتهای دودی و موضعی (قطعه ای ) است . حرکات دودی با انقباض ماهیچه ها و انتقال حرکت به تارهای ماهیچه ای جلوتر مواد را در طول روده به جلو میرانند .حرکات موضعی به صورت انقباض های از یکدیگر محتویات روده را به قطعات جدا از یکدیگرتقسیم میکند 
این که میگم پایه و اساس یکیه منظورم اینه  
شیمی هم همین طور 
میدونی یه مقدار سخته بخوای دوباره مطالبی رو که قبلا خوندی حالا بیایی با الفاظ جدید بخونی  :Yahoo (19):  البته شدنیه ولی جدا امیدوارم مجبور نباشم این کارو کنم ولی اگه مجبور باشم انجام میدم بخاطر آیندم) 

ای کاش کتابارو اصلا  تغییر نمی دادن

----------


## 19pf

> منظورتون از پایه و اساس چیه؟ ممثلن تو زیست اساس کتاب درسی است، چطور امکان داره نظام قدیم با جدید خودشو هماهنگ کنه و حتی تو شیمی هم.
> 
> ولی تو ریاضی و فیزیک باهتون موافقم. فیزیک حذفیات داشتیم و میشه با تمرکز روی کنکورهای گذشته درصد خیلی خوبی کسب کرد و ریاضیم بعضی فصلا جدید البته نه زیاد


فکرکنم اشتباه برداشت کردید  :Yahoo (35): من منظورم این نیست کتاب قدیمی رو بخونیم بریم زیست نظام جدید کنکور بدیم  :Yahoo (13): در اون صورت باید کتابای جدید رو خوند منظور پایه و اساس علمی بود  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## کنکوری 96

*عادلانه یه این صورته که حداقل تا 3 سال به 2 صورت قدیم و جدید برگزار بشه .
ولی کیه که به فکر این کنکوری های بدبخت باشه ! مگر اینکه همه یک دل بشین مثل همین قضیه تاثیر معدل*

----------


## 19pf

> *عادلانه یه این صورته که حداقل تا 3 سال به 2 صورت قدیم و جدید برگزار بشه .
> ولی کیه که به فکر این کنکوری های بدبخت باشه ! مگر اینکه همه یک دل بشین مثل همین قضیه تاثیر معدل*


شاید هم این کارو بکنن ولی تا اعصاب مارو خراب نکنن و به یه عده ضرر مالی نرسونن ...................

----------


## Shpilman

> فکرکنم اشتباه برداشت کردید من منظورم این نیست کتاب قدیمی رو بخونیم بریم زیست نظام جدید کنکور بدیم در اون صورت باید کتابای جدید رو خوند منظور پایه و اساس علمی بود


*برداشتی تو کار نبود عزیز
بحث اینه سنجش باید حداقل 2 سال فرصت میداد برای کنکور نظام قدیم و متاسفانه اینکار رو نکرد
حالا احتمالش هست که بگن تا 99 یا 1400 فرصت میدیم (که خیلی بعیده) 
نظرم اینه مطابق تصمیمات سنجش برنامه ریزی کنیم و به اما و اگر دل نبندیم یا حداقل مشترکات خونده بشه که پشیمون نشیم.

حالا ی سوال عربی و دین دو نظام با هم مقایسه کردین؟ چقدر شبیه ان؟؟*

----------


## 19pf

> *برداشتی تو کار نبود عزیز
> بحث اینه سنجش باید حداقل 2 سال فرصت میداد برای کنکور نظام قدیم و متاسفانه اینکار رو نکرد
> حالا احتمالش هست که بگن تا 99 یا 1400 فرصت میدیم (که خیلی بعیده) 
> نظرم اینه مطابق تصمیمات سنجش برنامه ریزی کنیم و به اما و اگر دل نبندیم یا حداقل مشترکات خونده بشه که پشیمون نشیم.
> 
> حالا ی سوال عربی و دین دو نظام با هم مقایسه کردین؟ چقدر شبیه ان؟؟*


بنظرم دینی شبیه بود عربی رو نگاه نکردم 
بهتره خودتون برید کتابا رو دانلود کنید و یه مقایسه ای انجام بدید ( اینطوری آدم خیالش راحت تره )
شما هم مثل من میخواید 99 کنکور بدید ؟

----------


## daniel19

> نظام قدیم بدبختی که به دلایلی نمیتونه امسال کنکور بده ومث بدبختا داره واسه 99نظام جدیدمیخونه ....حاضرم جوونموبگیرن امانگن که 99 دوکنکوره من دوماهه دارم جدیدمیخونه نمیتونم برگردم دوباره قدیم بخونم!!!! حالا واسه چی پرسیدین؟؟
> پ.ن:شایدواقعا یه عده فکر کنن که من خودخواهم امابخدااینطورنیست ولی قبول کنید که اگه سازمان سنجش اردیبهشت بیادوبگه 99دوکنکوره مسخرس...چراازهمین الان نمیگه؟؟مگه مسخره بازیه


منم دقیقا شرایط تو رو دارم.حتی منم مشکل واسه خریدن کتاب داشتم.ولی دوماه کارگری کردم تا پول کتابامو اوکی کنم.اصلا دلم نمیخواد 99 دو کنکور برگزار بشه

----------


## DR._.ALI

من با دکتر سبطی صحبت کردم گفت یه کمپین به موقعش راه میندازه تا دوباره کنکور جدا برگزار کنن بین نظام جدید و قدیم

----------


## Shpilman

> بنظرم دینی شبیه بود عربی رو نگاه نکردم 
> بهتره خودتون برید کتابا رو دانلود کنید و یه مقایسه ای انجام بدید ( اینطوری آدم خیالش راحت تره )
> شما هم مثل من میخواید 99 کنکور بدید ؟


بله

----------


## 19pf

> بله


موفق باشید

----------


## SARA_J

> سلام 
> ببینید من خودمم بنا به شرایطی که دارم  نمی تونم سال 98 وارد دانشگاه بشم اما کنکور 98 رو شرکت میکنم و سر جلسه میرم 
> کاری که میخوام بکنم اینه امسال برای کنکور 98 همون کتابای نظام قدیم رو میخونم ( البته میخوام پایه درسیمو قوی کنم وخب تست کمتر میزنم ) 
> ببینید پایه واساس کتابای نظام جدید و قدیم یکیه مطالب همون مطالبن حالا با یکسری حذف یا اضافه شدن ها 
> خب در این صورت دو حالت پیش میاد یا 99 دو کنکوره میشه که خب خیلی خوب با نظام خودم کنکور میدم 
> یا 99 فقط یک کنکور میگیرن که باز هم چیزی از دست ندادم چون میگم پایه و اساس کتابا یکیه حالا با یکسری حذف یا اضافه شدن ( فقط تنها چیزی که از دست دادم پولمه چون برای همین کتابا هم کلی هزینه کردم و خب اونجوری دوباره باید هزینه کنم )
> چیزی که قطعیه اینه که هر فرد با ید توی نظام خودش کنکور بده درصورت برگزاری کنکور مجدد ( البته اینو برای الان میگم نمی دونم فردا چی میشه ) 
> 
> خب شرایط شما هم با من و سایر داوطلبا کاملا یکسانه چون شما هم درسته نظام جدید دارید میخونید اما همونطور که گفتم پایه و اساس کتابا یکسانه پس اگر گفتن 99 دو کنکور است اصلا خودتونو نبازید چرا؟ چون قبلا کتابای نظام جدید رو خونید منم و تمام کسایی که دارن نظام قدیم میخونن هم اگر کنکور 99 یک کنکور شد نباید خودمونو ببازیم چون میگم من کتابای دو نظام رو مقایسه کردم محتواشون یکیه ولی خب تغییرات داشتن 
> ...


درسته ریاضی وفیزیک تغییرنکرده اما واقعا اگه بخوام برگردم قدیم بخونم بایدمباحث بیشتری بخونم حتی توی زیست نظام جدید قارچ واغازیان وباکتری نداره اما نظام قدیم حداقل 20درصدزیست ازاین فصلا سوال میدن که بایدبخونیم.
نمیدونم چی میشه اما امیدوارم که جمعیت نظام قدیم اونقدرکم باشه نسبت به جدیدی ها که سازمان سنجش توی 99دوکنکورنگیره  ویااگه میگیره خب بذارهرکسی هرکنکوری که دوست داره بده چرانمیذاره نظام قدیم کنکورجدیدبده؟
درهرحال امیدوارم یه کنکورباشه اما اگه هم نباشه گردنموبزنن هم نظام قدیم نمیدم حتی اگه شده تا1400بمونم.....موفق باشید.

پ.ن:کسی که 20سالشه وهنوزنرفته دانشگاه ومعلوم نیست کی بره ازنظرتوبدبخت نیست؟!!!!
اصلا حالم ازکشورم وخودم بهم میخوره

----------


## rashinmobasheri

سلام بر شما
دوستان عزیز ، حالا که خدا روشکر تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی برای کنکور 98 مثبت شد 
تقاضا دارم این مسئله رو پیگیری کنید کنکور نظام قدیم به صورت جداگانه تا کنکور 1400 پا بر جا باشه 

ممنون از لطف و همکاریتون


#همان طوری که گفتم مثبت خواهد شد چون قانون مصوب این رو میگه این فقط یک بازی هست برای انحراف افکار عمومی تا سرپوشی باشه برای تقلب های خاص در حوزه های خاص که فرزندان سوگلی  بعضی به ظاهر مسئول انجام دادن 

انقدر طولش دادن تا مدتی بگذره و از قدرتشون استفاده کنن و مطمئن بشن از پذیرش سوگلی هاشون  :Yahoo (43):

----------


## rashinmobasheri

*سلام بر شما 
دوستان لطفا همکاری های لازم را انجام دهید .

از تمام راه ها استفاده کنید برای ارتباط با مسئولآن
با تشکر
*

----------


## alist

انشالله که خیریتی توشه  :Yahoo (106): 

















راه اندازی رستوران ، دستگاه اسپرسو ساز

----------


## rasoul60

فعلا تا پرونده قتل خاشقچی به سرانجام نرسه کسی به فکر کنکوریها نیست جدی میگم!!

----------


## rashinmobasheri

سلام دوست عزیزم 
موافقم باهاتون .

این داستان وقتی صداوسیما دهن آدمو با خاشقچی (روزنامه نگار عربستانی که کشتنش) سرویس میکنه !


دانلود کنید

kha1_rashinmobasher

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط rashinmobasheri


با سلام و احترام

دوستان تقاضا دارم با مهربانی و حوصله بخونید.
  برای نمایندگان محترم مجلس شورای اسلامی و تمامی مسئولین ذی ربط درخواست  کتبی به هر نحوه ( کتبی ، پیامکی ، شبکه های اجتماعی ) ارسال کنید 

اول اینکه تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی برای همیشه ابطال بشه یا حداقل مثبت بشه و هر سال فقط استرس به بچه ها وارد نکنند. برای همیشه یکبار .

و مسئله مهمتر خیلی ها نظام قدیم هستن حدود 70 درصد طبق نظرسنجی که بیشتر پیج ها و کانال ها گرفتن نظام قدیم داریم 

شما  فکر کنید سود اینکه کتابهای کنکوری و محصولات دی وی دی و هر محصولی که  فروخته میشه با تغییرش به جیب کی میره . قطعا مدیران خاص و مدیران این  انتشارات و تولید کنندگان .
کی ضرر میکنه خانواده ها و داوطلبین 

اول اینکه باید کتابهایی رو بخوندند که تا حالا نخوندند 

بعد پدر گرامی تون چقدر حقوق میگیره کارگری یک میلیون و دویست ، کارمندی دو میلیون نه سه میلیون با این همه هزینه های خوراک و امرار معاشی چقد میمونه ماهی دو کتاب شاید براتون بتونن بگیرن . 
و  دوم اینکه حدود ده میلیون تومان یا بیشتر دوباره فقط کتاب بگیرند
 بشینید حساب کنید  
کتاب های نظام جدید که هنوز کیفیت و بازخوردشون معلوم نیست برای کنکور چقدر  میشه !؟

الان انتشارات گاج دین و زندگی میکرو جلد 1 فقط 79000 تومان قیمتش زده
 قطعا در ویراست جدیدتر گرون تر هم میکنن چون فقط فکر خودشونن هزار تا تماس و پیام هم در گاج مارکت بذاری جشنواره و تخفیف هیچی خبری نمیشه چون دندونشون به خون مزه کرده 

چند ماه پیش دو جلد این کتاب می شد 79000 تومان با تخفیف 55 % روی سایت و  کوپن دکتر آی کیو و جشنواره های زیادی هم بود حتی کتابهایی نو یک سال قبل رو با  70 درصد میفروخت همه میتونستن خرید کنن و تقریبا همه انتشارات برگزار می کردن مهروماه تا 70 درصد .  نشر دریافت و فار و نشر برد 55 درصد و ... .
و ارسال رایگان داشتن 
امسال پول پست میگیرن خوب هم میگیرن کلن نقش ظالم و بی تفاوت 2 شدن 
امسال متاسفانه از 25 % تخفیف بیشتری نذاشتن و قیمت هاشون هم نجومی هست.
شعار دادن خوب نیست عمل مفید خوبه هر کسی میتونه یا علی

همین  گاج اومده اول کتاب هاش نوشته ایا میدونید برای تولید هر تن کاغذ سفید 17  اصله درخت سبز قطع میشه بیایید گامی در حفظ منابع طبیعی کره زمین بر داریم .
اما نیم قدم هم نشده برای حمایت از دانش اموزان برداره تا این قانون های استرس ها و نا جوانمردانه و بی خاصیت برچیده بشه 
شما وارد سایت های و کانالها بشید چقدر دست دوم بچه های کنکوری کتاب برای فروش گذاشتن ، 

پاساژ ها و مغازه های دست دومی فروشی چقدر موجود دارن خیلی زیاد . . .
این ها سرمایه نیستن این ها کتاب نیستن ، یعنی باید اینا دور انداخته بشن . .
پولی که برای خرید اینها پرداخت شده ، آیا براش زحمت کشیده نشده 

خیلی هموطنان عزیزمون و دانش آموزان خودشون برای تک تک کتابهاشون عرق ریختن و کار کردن 

امیدوارم این مسئله رو شوخی نگیرید.
و  فکر نکنید شماهایی که الان قبول شدید آیا یک ترم یا یک سال دیگه ممکن نیست  نظرتون تغییر کنه و بخواهید تصمیم درست تری بگیرید برای ایندتون و دوباره  کنکور بدید یا آینده فرزندتون ، خواهرتون ، برادرتون مهم هست یا نیس ؟!

سازمان  سنجش در رابطه با تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی نظر سنجی کرد بیش از 85 درصد به تاثیر مثبت سوابق تحصیلی و حذف هر گونه تاثیر نمره نظر دادن .
متاسفانه سازمان سنجش وقت یک نهاد اجرایی مترسک شده که حتی خودش به آماری که گرفته عمل نمی کنه و هیچ رسیدگی نداره 
مجلس هم متاسفانه فقط شده بازی جناح ها و پشت پرده و وطن خراب کنی ....
مگر دیوان عدالت اداری هم رای نداد .
و خیلی چیزها که خودتون میدین 
سازمان سنجش زیر مجموعه وزارت علوم هست یک نهاد دولتی بعد ما خودمون پول طراحی  سوالات رو پرداخت میکنیم ، چقدر پول ثبت نام میگیرن ، هر کسی برای دو تا سه  ازمون مینویسه  

لطفا یک ضرب ساده انجام بدین فقط بواسطه کنکور چقدر پول واریز حساب دولت و وزارت علوم میشه .

بعد مسئولی میاد میگه کنکور ملاک نخبه بودن نیست 
این جمله از اساس غلطه 
کسی که مدیریت زمان کنترل استرس اونم تو شرایط و جو کنکور داره یک نخبه علمیه 
کسی که تو 4 ساعت و ده دقیقه قراره نتیجه 2 سال درس خوندن رو ببینه نخبست 
کنکور عادلانه است برای اقشار ضعیف و کم در آمد و بی پشتوانه 
کنکور ناعادلانه است برای مرفه های بی درد و بی خاصیت که با پول و پارتی هر غلطی میخوان میکنن 
این حق هر شهروندی هست که نظرش رو اعلام کنه و بهش توجه بشه ، لطفا 

از  تمامی عزیزانی که این پست رو مطالعه می کنند امیدوارم پس از مطالعه به جای  انتقاد ، با قلم زیباشون با وزارت علوم ، سازمان سنجش ، مجلس و هر نهاد  مرتبط در ارتباط باشند.
خواسته  ما این هست کنکور نظام قدیم تا سال 1400 برگزار بشه تا تمام کنکوریهای  نظام قدیم قبول بش و از سد کنکور بگذرند  و برای خودمون سرمایه مون و زحمت  هامون ارزش قائل باشیم دهه 80 هم همین اتفاق افتاد و سازمان سنجش 3 سال  کنکور مجزا برگزار کرد . 

برای خانوادمون پولی که برای کتاب پرداخت شده ایا به راحتی به دست اومده .
فکر نکن نظرت مهم نیست اشکال کار اینه میگیم به ما چه ، ما نگیم دیگری بگه . 

یک دست صدا نداره . 

چه  تعداد دانش اموز داریم که امسال هنوز پیش دانشگاهیشون رو نگرفتن ، یا  تغییر رشته ای هستن تازه دیماه دیپلم تجربی میگیرن . یک سال هم پیش تازه  میتونن کنکور 99 شرکت کنن . 

تجربه  ای نداشتن امسال میخوان پشت کنکور بمونن ،  چه تعداد افراد داریم که امسال  در خدمت سربازی هستن و میخوان در کنکور 99 و 1400 شرکت کنند.
این یه خواسته منطقی هست که از سال 97 تا 3 سال نظام زمانی تغییر میکنه همچنان کنکورش برگزار بشه بصورت جداگانه.
این بد بختیا نتیجه سکوت من وشماست وقتی هر بلایی سرمون بیارن سکوت کنیم 
وقیح تر میشن 
مطالبات تون رو پیگیری کنید از مسیر درست 
دلار از 3800 شد 16000 بیش از 4 برابر بازم سکوت ؟
لا اقل دین نداری آزاده باش 
الان نزیک اربعین هستیم 
از حسین حسین گفتن چی یاد گرفتی ، بی تفاوتی ، بی غیرتی ، سکوت 
ظلم ستیز بود حسین 
پیگیری کنید حتی اگر دانشجویی حتی اگر مهندس ، حقوق دان و پزشکی 
فقط باید حرص بخوریم 
کم مونده هر بلایی سرمون بیارن
همش ادعا کنیم یا سکوت کاری کنیم حق گرفتنی هست 
ممنون از شما و همکاریتون.


به مرور ویرایش میشه 

هر کسی هم تونست یه کانال تلگرامی برای حمایت از این مسئله راه اندازه کنه و ادرس این اعلام کنه 


ممنون از توجه شما 



کو گوش شنوا ولی من از يه مشاور پرسیدم گفت به احتمال زیاد برگزار ميشه ولی سنجش قبلا گفته بود نمیشه*

----------


## Amirhassan5303

تا زمانی که جوکار و مافیای کنکور هست هیچ کسی من جمله من و شما نمیتونه جلوشو بگیره منم دوست دارم نظام قدیم تا ۳ سال باشه ولی شک دارم این اتفاق بیفته

----------


## shayan_senator

امام زمان هم ظهور کنه بازم این مسئولین مرغشون یه پا داره! :Yahoo (17):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amirhassan5303


تا زمانی که جوکار و مافیای کنکور هست هیچ کسی من جمله من و شما نمیتونه جلوشو بگیره منم دوست دارم نظام قدیم تا ۳ سال باشه ولی شک دارم این اتفاق بیفته


اونا اگه قدرت داشتن تاثیر معدل رو قطعی می کردن*

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

این خیلی خوبه تا 1400 دوکنکور برگزار بشه چون خیلی مفید هست از نظر مالی و روحی و حتما از طریق نماینده هاتون یا هر کسی میشناسید اقدام کنید صحبت های ایجادکننده این پست رو ، فقط فراموش نکنید عدالت بین دو نظام برقرار باشه ، نه نظام جدید چون کتاباشون آسونتره ، رتبه بهتری بگیرن و کنکور دوگانه به ضررنظام قدیم باشه نه به سودش  :Yahoo (1): 
 فقط خواهشا یک فکری هم به حال حذف سهمیه ایثارگران توی کنکورها بکنید  :Yahoo (2):  هرساله 30% حق خوری توسط کم سوادان و ترجیحا بی سوادان ایثارگر روی صندلی بهترین دانشگاه های کشور میشه  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## فرزینا

سلام وقت بخیر دوستان من و چند تن از دانش اموزان فارغ التحصیل در انجمن کنکور میخوایم با کمک هم به نمایندگان و مسئولین اعتراض بدیم تا سال ۱۴۰۰ برای نظام قدیم ها کنکور برگزار کنند تا حق ما نظام قدیمها ضایع نشه و از لحاظ روحی و‌مالی ضربه نبینیم ؛لطفا بیاید همه با هم کمک کنیم ...در صورت تمایل بمن در خصوصی پیام بدید...یا علی

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط فرزینا


سلام وقت بخیر دوستان من و چند تن از دانش اموزان فارغ التحصیل در انجمن کنکور میخوایم با کمک هم به نمایندگان و مسئولین اعتراض بدیم تا سال ۱۴۰۰ برای نظام قدیم ها کنکور برگزار کنند تا حق ما نظام قدیمها ضایع نشه و از لحاظ روحی و‌مالی ضربه نبینیم ؛لطفا بیاید همه با هم کمک کنیم ...در صورت تمایل بمن در خصوصی پیام بدید...یا علی


دوستانی که می خوان کمک کنن لطفا به ايشون پیام خصوصی بدن*

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> *
> 
> دوستانی که می خوان کمک کنن لطفا به ايشون پیام خصوصی بدن*


یکسال فرصت دادن دگه!!

----------


## فرزینا

> یکسال فرصت دادن دگه!!


همه ی نظام قدیمها که توی یک سال نمیتونن قبول شن و از طرفی مگه تو این وضع اقتصادی چقدر از خانواده ها میتونن باز هزینه ی کتابای نظام جدید رو بدن!لطفا منطقی باشید

----------


## Arosak_E_Ostad

این مسخره بازیا رو بزارید کنار. :Yahoo (114): 
همین 7 ماه دیگه هم غنیمتیه واسه خودش.
سفت بچسبید بخونید و ی عمر راحت باشید.

----------


## Amirkhan21

از الان زود نیست؟۷ ماه وقته بعدشم همه مگه می خواید برید پزشکی ببینید نباید خودمون رو گول زنیم نصق نظام جدیدا هم در رشته پزشکی قبول خواهند شد و همینطور نظام قدیما ...ولی بازم نمیشه گف چند درصد قبولی هر کدومه چون بستگی به تلاش هر کی داره

----------


## Faezeh95

خیال تون رو راحت کنم...ماهم دوره دبیرستان سر این قضیه معدل ها دست به اعتصاب زدیم وسط مدرسه نشستیم،مدیر،معاون ی  چن نفر از آموزش پرورش اومدن نشد نماینده تماس گرفت اولش میخواست بهمون وعده وعید الکی بده بعدش دید تلفنو روش قطع کردیم...دیگه گفت تمرکزتون رو بذارین روی کنکور این ها همش فرمالیته  ست هیچ قانونی همینجوری اجراش قطعی نمیشه خودتونو  درگیر نکنین...و گفت بهتون قول میدم اگه قراره ضرر کنین به خاطر کوتاهی خودتونه نه این مسائل...اون لحظه ی عده گوش دادن به حرفش ی عده هم مثل من.... :Yahoo (21): 
در کل بگم مطمئن باشین کنکور برای نظام قدیم باز هم علاوه بر98 برگزار خواهد شد شک نکنید...سوابق تحصیلی هم به صورت مثبت خواهد بود...میگید نه ببینید اینا همه بازیه فکر نکنین کنکور ربطی به این مسائل نداره اتفاقا داره ولی منو شما مردم عادی هستیم متوجه نمیشیم!فعلا بخونین بعد 98 به استقبال شون میریم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## فرزینا

در هر صورت بازم برای اعتراض کردن خیلی دیر هم هس همون موقع که گفتن فقط برای نظام قدیمها یک سال ینی کنکور۹۸ برگزار میشه باید اعتراض میدادیم؛شوخی که نیست بحث سرنوشت هزاران دانش اموزا مطرح هس هنوز سکوت کنیم تا ببینیم هرچه پیش اید خوش اید؛شماهایی هم که میگید یه سال فرصت دادن بسه!مگه تو ی سال چقد ادم قبول میشه چقدر از خانواده ها میتونن مجددا هزینه کنن ؛اون موقع باید فارغ التحصیل هایی که بعد از کنکور۹۸ قبول نشدن برن رشته های چرت و پرت بدون اینده داررو بخونن!!!واقعا انقد ایندتون واستون بی اهمیته؟؟؟پس اگه خودتون هم وطنی هاتون واستون مهمه سکوت نکنید اقدام کنید....

----------


## sina_hp

*فایل پیوست 84209*

----------


## sina_hp

*پاسخ جالب غلامی به يه داوطلب نظام قدیم ☝☝☝*
نشون ميده که سازمان سنجش امید داره تا پشت کنکوری ها بر اساس سوابق وارد دانشگاه بشن وگرنه صریحاً می تونست بگه سال بعد یک نوع سوال داریم اگر امسال تعداد کمی از پشت کنکوری ها در کنکور پذیرفته بشن و تعداد زیاد باشه مطمئن دو نوع سوال برای کنکور 99 طرح خواهد شد

----------


## ali.asghar

_همه تو حاشیه اید بخدا اگه امسالی رو ول کنید برای سال اینده دوباره هم نمی خونید /7 ماه مونده_

----------


## sina_hp

*فایل پیوست 84210*

----------


## sina_hp

*همه کسانی که توییتر دارند به آقای خادمی پیام بدن توی توییتر و بهشون بگن که طرح یک سوال در سال 99 به ضرر نظام قدیم ها هست ايشون سریع پیگیر و پاسخگو هستن*

----------


## sina_hp

*@Hedayatkhademi1 اینم ایدی ايشون در توییتر*

----------


## sina_hp

*دوستان لطفا توی توییتر به آقای خادم پیام بدین ايشون بالافاصله پیام ها رو میبینه و سریعا پیگیری می کنه این فرصت رو از دست ندين اونايي که توییتر ندارن همین آلان نصب کنن و به آقای خادم در توییتر پیام بدن ایدی ايشون در توییتر بالا داده شده فرصت رو ازدست ندين تعداد باید زیاد باشه ايشون نماینده مجلس هستن*

----------


## sina_hp

*Upppp*

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

سلام
من دیدم کاربری گفتن توی قلم چی ، با اینکه سوالات دو نظام توی مباحث مشابه ، سوال مشابه داره ، ولی تراز و رتبه نظام جدید ها خیلی بهتراز قدیم ها هست ، جا داره بگم از بین نظام قدیم های قلم چی ، رتبه های برتر پارسال هم بودن که مثلا 2000 شده و میخواد 3 رقمی یا 2 رقمی بشه
این موضوع یکم نگران کننده هستا ، اگر سطح سوالات و سطح درسی نظام جدید انقدر آسون هست که رتبه های اول رو برای خودشون کردن ، توی کنکور واقعی رقابت باهاشون اگر عادلانه نباشه ، همین کنکور 98 هم که دوکنکوره شده ممکنه ضررش بیشتراز سودش باشه...
حالا از اینا بگذریم ، اگر میخواید تا 1400 کنکور باشه (اول یک حاشیه امسال درست میشه) باید همین الان کاری کنید که مهر تا 1400 بخوره روی کنکور ، یعنی اگر گفتن خب حالا سال 99 هم دو کنکور ، مجدد همین افراد سال 99 میخوان سعی کنن سال 1400 هم دو کنکور باشه و حاشیه درست میشه. یا همگی قبول کنید سال 99 یک کنکور باشه ( که ضرر مالی و روحی خیلی سنگینی داره به هرحال) یا همین الان از طریق نماینده هایی که میشناسید اقدام کنید مثل سوابق تحصیلی که مثبت شد ! هر چند توی سوابق تحصیلی امسال سبطی و لاشکی و غیره  سود میبردن و همکاری میکردن اما اینجا دیگه منفعت خاصی براشون نداره و همراه بچه ها نیستن  :Yahoo (1): 
من شخصا در صورتی موافقم که عدالت بین سوالات و بین تراز ها و بین پذیرش دانشجو هم از نظام قدیم هم جدید به صورت کاملا عادلانه برگزار بشه ، در غیر این صورت دوکنکوره شدن ، فقط گل به خودی محسوب میشه :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Amin8569

> سلام
> من دیدم کاربری گفتن توی قلم چی ، با اینکه سوالات دو نظام توی مباحث مشابه ، سوال مشابه داره ، ولی تراز و رتبه نظام جدید ها خیلی بهتراز قدیم ها هست ، جا داره بگم از بین نظام قدیم های قلم چی ، رتبه های برتر پارسال هم بودن که مثلا 2000 شده و میخواد 3 رقمی یا 2 رقمی بشه
> این موضوع یکم نگران کننده هستا ، اگر سطح سوالات و سطح درسی نظام جدید انقدر آسون هست که رتبه های اول رو برای خودشون کردن ، توی کنکور واقعی رقابت باهاشون اگر عادلانه نباشه ، همین کنکور 98 هم که دوکنکوره شده ممکنه ضررش بیشتراز سودش باشه...
> حالا از اینا بگذریم ، اگر میخواید تا 1400 کنکور باشه (اول یک حاشیه امسال درست میشه) باید همین الان کاری کنید که مهر تا 1400 بخوره روی کنکور ، یعنی اگر گفتن خب حالا سال 99 هم دو کنکور ، مجدد همین افراد سال 99 میخوان سعی کنن سال 1400 هم دو کنکور باشه و حاشیه درست میشه. یا همگی قبول کنید سال 99 یک کنکور باشه ( که ضرر مالی و روحی خیلی سنگینی داره به هرحال) یا همین الان از طریق نماینده هایی که میشناسید اقدام کنید مثل سوابق تحصیلی که مثبت شد ! هر چند توی سوابق تحصیلی امسال سبطی و لاشکی و غیره  سود میبردن و همکاری میکردن اما اینجا دیگه منفعت خاصی براشون نداره و همراه بچه ها نیستن 
> من شخصا در صورتی موافقم که عدالت بین سوالات و بین تراز ها و بین پذیرش دانشجو هم از نظام قدیم هم جدید به صورت کاملا عادلانه برگزار بشه ، در غیر این صورت دوکنکوره شدن ، فقط گل به خودی محسوب میشه


@*AceTaminoPhen*
میشه بگین تو تاثیر مثبت سبطی و لاشکی چه سودی میبردن؟ :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sina_hp

*دوستان از طریق قسمت پرسش و پاسخ سازمان سنجش هم خواستار طرح دو نوع سوال برای نظام قدیم ها و جدید ها در کنکور 99 بشین حتما*

----------


## Amin8569

> *دوستان از طریق قسمت پرسش و پاسخ سازمان سنجش هم خواستار طرح دو نوع سوال برای نظام قدیم ها و جدید ها در کنکور 99 بشین حتما*


من گفتم گفتن که سازمان سنجش فقط مجری قانون هست و به ما ربطی نداره هر تصمیمی گرفته بشه ما اجرا می کنیم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mohammad1397

> *پاسخ جالب غلامی به يه داوطلب نظام قدیم ☝☝☝*
> نشون ميده که سازمان سنجش امید داره تا پشت کنکوری ها بر اساس سوابق وارد دانشگاه بشن وگرنه صریحاً می تونست بگه سال بعد یک نوع سوال داریم اگر امسال تعداد کمی از پشت کنکوری ها در کنکور پذیرفته بشن و تعداد زیاد باشه مطمئن دو نوع سوال برای کنکور 99 طرح خواهد شد


خخ جدی جدی داره باورشون میشه که هشتادوپنج درصد بدون کنکور میرن انگار نمیفهمه مشکل رشته تجربیه یا خودش به نفهمی زده

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1397


خخ جدی جدی داره باورشون میشه که هشتادوپنج درصد بدون کنکور میرن انگار نمیفهمه مشکل رشته تجربیه یا خودش به نفهمی زده


دقيقا امید بستن بهش*

----------


## samin.key

دوستانی که موافقن تا کنکور تا سال ۱۴۰۰ ادامه پیداکنه تاپیکو اوردم بالا همت کنید در گروهی که بچه های همین انجمن زدن عضو شید باهم تلاش کنیم بلکه کنکور نظام قدیم تا ۱۴۰۰ ادامه پیدا کنه در حق کسی ظلم نشه بچه ها خیلی دارن زحمت میکشن پشتشنو خالی نکنیم تا خدا هم پشتمونو خالی نکنه ....به علت اینکه نمیتونم لینک گروه رو بزارم لطفا خصوصی پیام بدید یا به آقای @sina_hp خصوصی پیام بدید ...در پناه حق

----------


## saj8jad

لینک گروه تلگرامی کنکور نظام قدیم تا 1400 (عضو گروه بشید)

پ.ن : صرفا جهت اطلاع رسانی (به توصیه دوستان)

----------


## sina_hp

*Up*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad



لینک گروه تلگرامی کنکور نظام قدیم تا 1400 (عضو گروه بشید)

پ.ن : صرفا جهت اطلاع رسانی (به توصیه دوستان)


دوستان عضو شین*

----------


## رضایا

اگه همه با هم فعالیت کنیم این اتفاق میفته

----------


## _Joseph_

سال 97 یادمه فرصت برابر عضو شورای تصمیم گیری سنجش و دانشجو رو آورد و باهاش مصاحبه کرد ایشون فرمودند که تا سه سال کنکور نظام قدیم رو برگزار میکنیم تا داوطلبان نظام قدیم بتون با منابع خودشون در کنکو رشرکت کننن به همین خاطر سنجش کنکو ر98 رو دو نظامه برگزار کردو همون اوایل شهریور97 گفت که 98 اولین و آخرین کنکور نظام قدیمی هست که برگزار میشه ولی فروردین 98 اومد گفت 99 هم دونظامه بر گزار میشه و باز شهریور و بهمن 98 اومد گفت که دیگه برای 140 نظام قدیم تمدید نمیشه ولی با درخواست داوطلبان نظام قدیم اردیبهشت 99 و تیرماه 99 سنجش نرمشهایی ور شروع کرد و گفت که اگه داوطلبان میخوتن ککور نظام قدیم برای 1400 هم برگزار بشه درخواستوشن رو به سنجش ارسال کنن حالا دوراه وجود داره یا برین از سیستم درخواست سنجش ازشون بخوایید که کنور 1400 و ردونظامه برگزار کن یا اینکه این کمپینی رو که ایجاد شده رو امضا کنین یا هر دوتاش ور انجام بدین که خیلی خوب میشه در این صورت لینک امضا   :   https://www.farsnews.ir/my/c/16059  حالا چرا باید کنکو ر1400 دو نظامه برگزار بشه:  1- حرف خود عضو سنجش و آموزش که 97 گفتند کنکور 1400 هم دو نظامه هست و بسیاری از دانش آموزان و داوطلبان بر طبق گفته ایشون برای آینده شون برنامه ریزی کردند و بعضی هارفتن خدمت سربازی تا 1400 کنکور نظام قدیم بدن بعضی ها رفتن دانشگاه یا بعضی ها حین تحصیل در دانشگاه بودند که میخواستند انصراف بدهند تا بتونن در کنکود 97 یا 98 شرکت کنن که انصراف ندادند  تا 1400 فارغ التحصیل بشوند و مجدد در کنکور شرکت کنند و ........  2- در دهه 80 هم که نظام آموزش متسطه و کتابها تغییر کرد سنجش برای سه سال کنکور رو دونظامه برگزار کرد و چرا الآن این کار ور نکنه؟  3-افزایش سرساه آور قیمت منابع که خرید منابع نظام جدید رو برای خیلی ها ناممکن کرده و چون داوطلبان نظام قدیم منابع نظام قدیم رو یکبار خریدن خیلی سخته که دوباره هزینه کنن برای منابع  4- شیوع ویروس کرونا که باعث تعطیلی کلاسهای کنکور و کتابخانه ها و درگیری بخشی از زندگی داوطلبان باموصوعات پیرامون ان و همچنین مبتلا شدن افراد خانواده یا خود دواوطلبان به ای بیماری و اتلاف وقت و انرژی و جاماندن از مطالعه برای کنکور  اینها فقط قسمتی از دلایلی هست که سنجش باید 1400 رو هم نظام قدیم و هم نظام جدید برگزار کنه تا عدالت رعایت بشه

----------


## _Joseph_

یه چیزی هم که هستش داوطلب های نظام جدی دفکر میکن با برگزاری دو کنکور در حق اونها ظلم میشه و ملاکشون هم درجه سختی سوالات هست ولی اصلا اینطوری نیست چرا؟

اولا منابع قدیم سنگین تر از منابع جدید هستن و در کتب نظام جدید خیلی از قسمتهای سخت و دشوار کتاب های قدیم حذف شده و آسونتر شده که این خودش دلیلی هست برای سنگین و سخت تر بودن سوالات کنکور نظام قدیم نسبت به جدید که سنجش گفته منابع مشترک رو سوال مشترک میده که درجه سختی بالانس بشه

دوما داوطلبه های نظام جدید فکر میکنن که با برگزاری نظام قدیم قسمتی از ظرفیت رشته محل رو اختصاص میدن به نظام قدیم و درصدی رو اختصاص میدن به نظام جدید که این هم اشتباهه چرا؟

چونکه طبق گفته سنجش برای هیچکدوم از داوطلبان نظام قدیم و جدید هیچ درصدص از ظرفیت پذیرش اعطا نمیشه و داوطلبان با تراز مشترک سنجیده میشن یعنی انگار اصلا دو کنکور نبوده و همه یک کنکور شرکت کردن که در اینصوزت همه برای 100 درصد ظرفیت رقابت میکنن نه اینکه نظام قدیمها برای 50 درصد و ظنام جیدد ها هم برا50 درصد باقی 
طبق این تراز و گفته سنجش اینجوری مکیشه که هر کی بیشتر مطالعه کنه و زحمت بکشه و درصد بالایی بزنه میتونه رتبه خوبی هم بیاره و بطی به نظام نداره و حتی رتبه یک میتونه از نظام قدیم باشه یاجدید

----------


## _Joseph_

نظر شما چیه؟ حمایت میکنین از تمدید کنکور نظام قدیم؟ نظام قدیمی هستین برای 1400 یا جدید؟

----------


## _Joseph_

آقای دکتر هامون سبطی مولف ادبیات نشر دریافت نامه رو تنظیم کردند برای  دیوان عدالت و شفافیت در جهت تمدید کنکو رنظام قدیم 1400 که میتونین در  کانال ایشون و یا کانال تلگرام مختص کمپین با ادرس kq1400 @ این نامه رو  امضا کنین 
تعداد 20 هزار امضا لازمه که تا الآن حدود 12 هزار امضا جمع شده

----------


## iam3ajad

منم با اینکه منابع نظام قدیم رو دارم ولی  دلم نمیاد نظام قدیم کنکور بدم چون شنیدم ظاهرا 1398 توی 100 نفر اول تجربی  درصد خیلی کمی قدیم بودن(خودم تحقیق نکردم) و چیزی که شنیدم انگار در حق  نظام قدیم زیاد ظلم شده
با اینکه قیمت کتابا واقعا سرسام آوره ترجیح میدم نظام جدید کنکور بدم تا حداقل آرامش خاطر داشته باشم
بنظرم مافیای کتب کمک آموزشی کنکور با این قیمت کتابا که الان دارن میدن دیگه از سود امسالشون نمیگذرن و اجازه نمیدن امسال قدیم باشه.

----------


## _Joseph_

> منم با اینکه منابع نظام قدیم رو دارم ولی  دلم نمیاد نظام قدیم کنکور بدم چون شنیدم ظاهرا 1398 توی 100 نفر اول تجربی  درصد خیلی کمی قدیم بودن(خودم تحقیق نکردم) و چیزی که شنیدم انگار در حق  نظام قدیم زیاد ظلم شده
> با اینکه قیمت کتابا واقعا سرسام آوره ترجیح میدم نظام جدید کنکور بدم تا حداقل آرامش خاطر داشته باشم
> بنظرم مافیای کتب کمک آموزشی کنکور با این قیمت کتابا که الان دارن میدن دیگه از سود امسالشون نمیگذرن و اجازه نمیدن امسال قدیم باشه.


در 98 در حق نظام قدیم ظلم نشد
با اینکه خیلی از مولفان کتب کمک درسی با جو سازی و گفتن اینکه نظام قدیم به درد نمیخوره خواستن داوطلبان قدیم رو به سوی خرید کتب خودشون سوق بدن 
ولی
اگر برید و خوب خودتون بررسی کنین کارنامه ها رو میبینید که تقریبا هر دو نظام شانس قبولی بود و اگر کسی میخوند واقعا میتونست نتیجه بگیره صرف نظر از اینکه داوطلب قدیم باشه یا جدید
تنها تفاوت نظام قدیم با جدید حجم کم مطالب و حذف بعضی از مباحث بوده همین
علت اینکه رتبه برتر های کنکور98 اکثرا از نظام جدید بودند علت اش اینه که  
1-تهداد داولبان نظام جدید خیلی بیشتر از نظام قدیم بود
2-داولبان نظام جدید همه دانش آموز بودند و اولین کنکورشون بود و 98 سوا شدند و خیلی  قوی هاشون قبول شدند و رفتند دانشگاه ولی نظام قدیم ها دو سه سال پیش سوا شدند و قوی هاشون رفتن دانشگاه و متوسط ها و اونایی که درگیر حواشی و ... شدند موندند پشت کنکور شاید هم داوطلب قوی باشه بینشون ولی خیلی کمتر از نظام جدید هاست

----------


## _Joseph_

> اگه همه با هم فعالیت کنیم این اتفاق میفته


  به احتمال 70 تا80 درصد سال 1400 نککور نظام قدیم داریم خودم که 100درصد مطمئنم سنجش 1400 نظام قدیم برگزار میکنه

----------


## _Joseph_

سلام دوستان فقط 5000 امضا برای تمدید کنکور نظام قدیم برید کانال kq1400 و لینک رو امضا کنین   لطفا همگی حمایت کنین

----------


## _Joseph_

UP

----------


## _Joseph_

کنکو رنظام قدیم به احتمال خیلی خیلی زیاد تمدید خواهد شد برای 1400 نظام قدیمها نگران نباشند

----------


## _Joseph_

up

----------


## telma_alen

> up




مطمعنی؟؟؟؟ یعنی بزارم این امید سو سو کنان  کاملا روشن بشه؟؟؟؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> مطمعنی؟؟؟؟ یعنی بزارم این امید سو سو کنان  کاملا روشن بشه؟؟؟؟


بله 
https://www.farsnews.ir/news/1399061...AA%D8%A7%D8%AF

----------


## Mohamad_R

🔺️مخالفت کمیسیون آموزش با تمدید برگزاری کنکور نظام قدیمسخنگوی کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس:🔹 طبق توضیحات رئیس سازمان سنجش، کمیسیون با تمدید کنکور نظام قدیم موافقت نکرد؛ لذا از سال آینده سوالات جداگانه‌ای برای نظام قدیم جهت شرکت در کنکور طراحی نخواهد شد.

----------


## _Joseph_

خدایی گفته 80 هزار نفر نظام قدیمی هست نمیصرفه برای ما سوال جداگانه طرح کنیم
جالب اینجاست همین خدایی سال98 گفته بود 600 هزار نفر نظام قدیمی داشتیم 
در یک سال اینقدر ریزش در تعداد داوطلب واقعا تعجب برانگیزه 
ولی به هر حال دیگه فکر کنم بیشتر از این درگیر حاشیه نباید شد 
البته هنوز جلسه  سنجش و پذیرش تشکیل نشده شاید اونا هم یه چیز دیگه ای گفتند

----------


## _Joseph_

دوستان اگه توان خرید کتب جدید دارید وقتتون رو دیگه برای تمدید تلف نکنید

----------


## Piman

https://mag.gaj.ir/کنکور-نظام-قدیم-ی...دید-شود/

----------


## M.Rمهندس

دوستان انقدر وقتتونو واسه چیزی ک واقعا نمیشه تغییرش داد تلف نکنید هی نرید کمپین بزنید من خودم ی نظام قدیمی  سوخته ام جوری ک امسال سنجش مارو داغ کرد باید فهمیده باشید ک باید تغییر نظام بدیم ..من مشکلات تغییر نظام رو تو دو دسته میبینم یکی منابع ک با قرض و بدبختی میشه تهیه کرد یکی نا آشنا بودن کتابا و لفظ مولف ها هست ک تازه اونم با ساعت مطالعه بالا (در حد ۱۲ با ۱۳ ساعت)میشه جبران کرد پس مشکل چیه؟؟؟

----------


## tiny_Shadow

سلام دوست من 
اصلا از خودت پرسیدی چرا باید نظام جدید بیاد؟ 
معلومه فروش کلی کتاب جدید.کتابای دست دوم قدیم عملا همه بی فایده میشه 
چون سالای اولشم هست هرسال تغییر میدن تو کتابا ب اسم ویرایش و کمک درسیای جدیدو با قیمت چند برابر میفروشن  :Yahoo (21):  
الانم قدیمو حذف میکنن که قدیما مجبور بشن کتابای جدیدو بخرن 
اینا فقط پول میبینن نظر من و شما ، محیط زیست ، کتاب و درخت و هزینه حالیشون نیست. 
شمام سعی کنین حد الامکان کتابای دست دوم جدیدو بخرین که هزینه هاتون کم بشه.

----------


## _Joseph_

> https://mag.gaj.ir/کنکور-نظام-قدیم-ی...دید-شود/


ای بابا اینا قسم میخورم الاکلنگ شرف داره به این مسئولین 
من منابع جدید تهیه کردم :Yahoo (113):  
ولی به نظرم بهترین کار اینه از مباحث مشترک بخونید هیچی رو از دست نمیدید من هم که بررسی میکنم مبانث مشترک خیلی زیاده 
ولی اگه توانایی دارید کتاب های جدید تهیه کنید حتما جدید شرکت کنید چون مباحث بسیار سبکتر شده و نظام مبنا هم هستش و دغدغه ای ندارین

----------


## fatemehs77h

من امسال کنکور نظام جدید دادم وتغییر نظامی بودم.ادبیات تا حدودی متفاوت-عربی همون تقریبا اسلوب حصر اضافه شده که خیلی ساده ست-دینی همونه فقط حذف شده قشنگ انگار همون دینیو می خونی-زبان قواعد همونه فقط لغات کاملا عوض شده- زیست قشنگ تر شده به نظرم منظم تره مثلا گیاهی ها جداشده ولی خب تسلط روش زمانبره ومثلا بعضی قیدها عوض شده.کلن زیستش باید زیاد کارکنید.شیمی همش حفظی شده ومسایل خیلی کمتر شده.حفضیاتش مسخره ست.خیلی راحته.ولی خب اگه طراح کنکور سال دیگه همین طراح امسال باشه که ازهمین شیمی چرت یه غول می سازه.پس گول آسونیشو نخورید.فیزیک همونه فقط بعضی جاها مثل سقوط آزاد حرکت دایره ای حذف شده.نوسان هرچی فرمول سینوسه تبدیل به کسینوس شده وبرعکس :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (13): ویه سری مطالب آسون اضافه شده.ریاضی حذفیات داشته.مثلا انتگرال حذفه ولی اونایی که باقی مونده به نظرم مفهومی تر شده.به هر حال زیستش اذیتتون می کنه وباید بیشترین وقتو بذارین.بقیه خصوصا شیمی وفیزیک تسلط روشون براتون ساده ست چون مال ما خیلی سخت تر بوده. من رتبم امسال خیلی بهتر از پارسال شد ولی بازم اونی که می خواستم نشد.یه سری مشکلات امسال داشتم که نشدکه بشه ولی مطمن باشید نظام جدید خیلی بهتره امتحان بدید. :Yahoo (76):

----------

